# Improbable True Stories



## Punji (Apr 9, 2021)

What are some completely true stories that sound completely fake? Give as much or as little detail as you want.  

I'll start: Once I burned my fingers on a bullet that I had just fired.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 9, 2021)

I had multiple incidents that could kill me, perahps 2 or 3 even when I try to exclude minor ones..

Name some?
I was born with hypoglycemia, I suffered, but I'm normal now; (intelligences tells me it's hard to survive from it back at that era, and even harder on recovery)
I was living in a place(won't say that cuz privacy) where emerged a 7.2 magnitude earthquake right after I moved outta there, it was a catastrohy for the residents;
I dropped from 3 stories height of a parking lot building, didn't even care to visit the docs. It's been a year, and I'm okay.

Well, I *am* a drama myself!
Sometimes I feel like I'm a destined protagonist in some sorta literature... >p<


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

I almost died 3 times. First time ICU (almost drowned in freezing water), second time ICU, third time I almost succomed to a near-deadly case of insomnia.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 9, 2021)

My brother and I both had our appendixes removed when we were almost exactly the same age. We are 3 1/2 years apart, but both had the operation at 20 years and 7 months old.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 9, 2021)

When I was a student pilot, I was flying a glider solo out of Blairstown, NJ and I got buzzed by a squadron of AT-6 World War II trainers who were on their way to an airshow.

When I was taking flying lessons in a Cessna 172, I was initially having trouble staying lined up on the taxi way.  My flight instructor says, "It's just like driving a car." and I replied, "I've never driven a car." (I was 16 at the time).


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 10, 2021)

When I was a child my cousin and I were playing in our grandfather's woodshed.  He picked up an axe and swung it at a piece of wood with all his strength just as I reached for the same piece of wood. The axe hit the back of my hand just where my fingers connected with my palm. I felt the pain of the blow but there wasn't a mark on my hand, not even a bruise. He was sure he had cut off my fingers. He was crying and kept checking my hand but I was absolutely unhurt. Yes, I believe in miracles.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)

The longest I've ever stayed awake was almost 6 days. Please don't ask.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

my boyfriend went to prison for wiping boiling tar on an animal abuser's face.

and that's what attracted me to them.


----------



## Punji (May 11, 2021)

Somewhere in the forest there is a stuffed raccoon tied to a radiator that's sitting underwater in a large puddle and I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Erix (May 11, 2021)

When I was around maybe like idk 7-9 years old I think, there was one small incident where I was being chased by cops.   It all started with me wanting to walk around my neighborhood. My younger brother wanted to go with me too, and off we went, but my grandma got angry and I think yelled for us to come back home with her (I say think because she didn’t speak english, and I didn’t know what she said). Eventually my younger bro went back with her, but for some dam reason I was very stubborn, and just went off alone. It was a nice walk, nothing particularly eventful really. I guess I was just a kid who wanted to go on a nice stroll at the time xd Though, right when I was nearing the corner of the block about to reach my house, for some reason some officers pulled off to the side of the road a bit behind me. I turned around to look at them, and they legit got out of their car and were running toward me. Freaked me the fuck out, so I ran what little distance there was left to my front door, opened that shit hella fast, and slammed it closed.

That memory always kinda stuck out when thinking bout my childhood. I’m scared to think what would’ve happened had they got their hands on me 0.0


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

I have the same name as my my stepbrother. 

Both of our dads also have the same name. And they're both the same age. And they're both from the same area. 

Apparently my mum nearly didn't give my stepdad a chance because of it.


----------



## Erix (May 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have the same name as my my stepbrother.
> 
> Both of our dads also have the same name. And they're both the same age. And they're both from the same area.
> 
> Apparently my mum nearly didn't give my stepdad a chance because of it.


Aight now that’s hella weird, wtf are the chances xd 

Now I’m just waiting to hear that your stepdad broke up with someone who had the same name as your mom, literally full circle


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2021)

I once had lunch with the brother of comedian/actor Robin Williams.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

Simo said:


> I once had lunch with the brother of comedian/actor Robin Williams.


Despite my political views, I once had lunch with former British Conservative leader Ian Duncan Smith. He visited our school for a talk about Brexit and I was one of the head prefects soooooooo


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

I live in a first world country with a loving family and  attend a good school yet i still feel like shit


----------



## Rayd (Jun 1, 2021)

i had a near death experience when i was brushing my teeth in a hotel bathroom when the toilet suddenly exploded, causing sharp porcelain to fly in every direction, but thankfully missing me. my dad, my brother and i, thinking we were about to not only be kicked out of the hotel, but also fined for the toilet's sudden explosion, were shocked when we were confronted by the hotel manager only for him to say that it was a common thing, and dozens of the toilets have exploded throughout the years as the model was faulty. they promptly replaced the toilet that same night with a different model, and our stay continued as normal.


as a matter of fact i've had about 5 or 6 near death experiences throughout my life. such as having a heatstroke on a boat, nearly drowning (coincidentally at another hotel), and my seatbelt coming undone on one of those swinging ship rides at the county fair.

i know i have some other crazy stories unrelated to death to tell but i can't remember them right now, so this will have to do.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 1, 2021)

Rayd said:


> i had a near death experience when i was brushing my teeth in a hotel bathroom when the toilet suddenly exploded, causing sharp porcelain to fly in every direction, but thankfully missing me. my dad, my brother and i, thinking we were about to not only be kicked out of the hotel, but also fined for the toilet's sudden explosion, were shocked when we were confronted by the hotel manager only for him to say that it was a common thing, and dozens of the toilets have exploded throughout the years as the model was faulty. they promptly replaced the toilet that same night with a different model, and our stay continued as normal.
> 
> 
> as a matter of fact i've had about 5 or 6 near death experiences throughout my life. such as having a heatstroke on a boat, nearly drowning (coincidentally at another hotel), and my seatbelt coming undone on one of those swinging ship rides at the county fair.
> ...


I've nearly drowned too. I was 5 years old at a water park with my dad. I sat down with him for a moment on some rocks and took my arm bands off, but fell backwards into the rapids section when trying to adjust my position. Lifeguard found me on the other side of them. It's all kinda fuzzy from there on but I know I ended up in the emergency room.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 1, 2021)

A couple of friends and I were walking along a back corridor in an upstate NY resort years ago and almost ran right into the heavyweight boxing champ Leon Spinks, who was coming from another direction in our blind spot. We all stopped and chatted for a few minutes before going our separate ways - I could barely understand a word he said and it seemed like every other word was "fuck" or "fuckin'", but he was friendly enough, and I gather it came as something of a relief that we interacted with him like just a normal person rather than The Famous Boxer (though we were well aware who he was, and I'm sure he knew that).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2021)

I once set fire to my socks and threw them out of the window.


----------

